# I want one of these



## Deadmeat (Dec 19, 2009)

For all you guys who fish tournaments and don't want someone to beat you to your favorite honey hole, you need one of these. Take a look at: 
[youtube]P8xMLvkkxWc[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2009)

I would love 15 minutes in one of those! :beer:


----------



## thudpucker (Dec 19, 2009)

That's probably the only orgainzed idiocracy we DONT have in the U.S. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 19, 2009)

It would tend to make one stop and think for a moment when you see a boat with a roll bar installed, lol. :shock: . They would have to re-upholster the passenger seat after I rode in it, because my butt would be holding-on real tight!!! [-o<


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 19, 2009)

How the hell do you learn the course?
They need to do it in an oval with 43 boats.


----------



## Deadmeat (Dec 19, 2009)

Come to think of it, there was an IndyCar driver named Billy Boat a few years ago. It isn't NASCAR but...


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 26, 2009)

Believe it or not,there is/was a track in Minnesota a few years back.I'm not sure if it is still there,but they tried to get it going here in the US.I kinda wish it would have caught on,those are some BAD A$$ Jetboats.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 26, 2009)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> They need to do it in an oval with 43 boats.




Best idea EVER!!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 27, 2009)

That would make for some interesting racing,Bassaddict.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 27, 2009)

Holy cow. :shock: 

I think that I've just found my next duck boat......


----------



## Codeman (Dec 30, 2009)

S&MFISH said:


> Believe it or not,there is/was a track in Minnesota a few years back.I'm not sure if it is still there,but they tried to get it going here in the US.I kinda wish it would have caught on,those are some BAD A$$ Jetboats.



Actually if you look around on youtube you will find quite a bit of video for the North West part of the country. You would think that something like that would catch on down in the swampy part of the country too.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 30, 2009)

A few years back, they used to show the Jet Sprints from Down Under on Speed all the time in the winter.Once in a while they would show them from the US.It's one of my favorite forms of boat racing.Tied for #1 with Drag Boats.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Feb 16, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> It would tend to make one stop and think for a moment when you see a boat with a roll bar installed, lol. :shock: . They would have to re-upholster the passenger seat after I rode in it, because my butt would be holding-on real tight!!! [-o<



:shock: That passenger seat would have a large missing piece of fabric when I ripped myself free from it!

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## KMixson (Feb 16, 2010)

A couple of rod holders, tie on a spoon and go trolling. LOL


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 16, 2010)

Holy sh*t.

That's the most agile boat I have ever seen. =D>


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe those boats are only 14 to 16 foot long.The horsepower is 600 to 1200 depending on the class.There's a site that shows how they build them & there's not much to them.Matter of fact here's the site.

https://www.customsprintboats.com/photos.html


----------



## lswoody (Feb 27, 2010)

Jim said:


> I would love 15 minutes in one of those! :beer:




So would I!!!!


----------

